# nas pour mac et pc



## papabrandy (20 Juillet 2012)

bonjour à tous,

je suis tout nouveau dans le monde des mac.
j'ai depuis peu un MBP 15" en os 10.7.5 (de mémoire), acheté en décembre sur le refurb du site apple

il prend peu à peu la place de ma vieille tour sous XP sp3 construite autour d'un amd double coeur (4600+ de mémoire, encore).

l'idée de départ était de faire basculer ma femme sur mac mais à priori elle préfère rester sous Windows.

du coup voici ma question, je sais ce fut long ....

quel systême NAS dois-je considérer comme le plus indiqué pour mettre en réseau (ethernet) la tour windows, (wifi) mon MBP et le portable sous windows 7 de ma fille?
Le but étant, bien entendu, le partage de fichiers (photos, musique, vidéo) et pour mon cas perso de faire mes sauvegardes time machine par wifi à tout moment.



il y a bien la solution apple (time capsule), mais est-ce la meilleure en terme de facilité d'emploi, d'ergonomie, ...

puis-je trouver quelque chose de moins ciblé mac?
on m'a parlé des nas synology.
j'ai oublié le modèle, désolé.

voili voilou
merci de m'aider si vous le pouvez car pour l'instant je ne sauvegarde rien et c'est plutôt risqué (déjà égaré des photos ... grrrrrr)

à vot'bon coeur


----------



## kaos (20 Juillet 2012)

ça va etre compliqué car Time machine demande un format de disque pour mac alors
le Pc ne pourra pas y accéder .

Une solution serait d'avoir un NAS à deux disques , dans ce cas tu pourrait avoir un disque pour Tmachine et un autre pour y mettre des médias.
La partition n'étant pas recommandée pour les sauvegardes et cela dégraderait les performances daccès .

Pour avoir un disque dur accessible par window et mac il faut que se soit du Fat32 ou du Xfat (acceptant des fichiers de plus de 4Go)

Tout ça dépend te ton habitation (plusieurs étages ) de ton budget etc ...

Il y à le routeur d'Apple qui permet de mettre des disques USB dessus , donc accesibles par wifi / il y en à sur macgé en occasion .

Ou alors , se pencher comme tu le disais sur une solution Nas et je crois que la référence c'est Synlogie.

Je pense que pour un boitier avec deux disques tu peux compter 350 euros sans les disques .

Voilà , je suis pas Pro dans ce domaine , peut etre que d'autres vont apporter des corrections ou des idées .


----------



## papabrandy (20 Juillet 2012)

merci d'être passé kaos,

je relis ton message attentivement, je digère, je réfléchis et je reviens


----------



## edd72 (20 Juillet 2012)

Mais non, le NAS gère son propre format, peu importe lequel.

Un NAS est une machine (souvent sous Linux). Si cette machine peut lire/écrire sur le(s) DD(s) qu'elle contient alors toute machine (quelqu'en soit l'OS) peut accéder aux données (en lecture/écriture) via cette machine.

Exemple avec un NAS basique du marché:
*root@WirelessSpace# cat /proc/mounts
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
/dev/root / ext3 ro,data=ordered 0 0
tmpfs /etc tmpfs rw 0 0
none /proc proc rw 0 0
none /sys sysfs rw 0 0
tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw 0 0
/dev/sda3 /lacie/var ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/sda4 /lacie/var/userPart xfs rw 0 0
usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
udev /dev tmpfs rw 0 0*

On voit que les partitions sont au format Linux.

C'est la même chose quand tu te connectes à un PC distants, pas besoin de drivers pour écrire sur son filesystem en NTFS (car c'est le PC qui écrit dessus...)

Bref, pas de soucis à ce niveau (les NAS gère le partage smb, afp...)

Concernant TM, il faut un NAS compatible (souvent le cas). Et dans ce cas, le NAS procède exactement comme une Time Capsule => C'est à dire en créant une image disque sparsebundle qu'il monte tout seul et dans laquelle TM écrit:


----------



## papabrandy (20 Juillet 2012)

oui,
bien,
technique,

mais  je rappelle ma position de "couillon" qu'il faut prendre par la main pour lui dire:

fais ci, fais ça
achète ça et pas ça
la config qui t'ira sera celle ci et pas l'autre 

essaies d'être plus simple et directif à la fois


----------



## kaos (20 Juillet 2012)

Ben voilà, j'ai moi aussi appris tu vois , je pensais qu'on choisissait son format .


----------



## matb22 (21 Juillet 2012)

kaos a dit:


> ça va etre compliqué car Time machine demande un format de disque pour mac alors
> le Pc ne pourra pas y accéder .
> 
> Une solution serait d'avoir un NAS à deux disques , dans ce cas tu pourrait avoir un disque pour Tmachine et un autre pour y mettre des médias.
> ...



J'ai un nas, time machine marche parfaitement et je peux aller avec un pc sur le nas aussi

Pour un info j'ai un dlink 325...  Mais à l'avenir je vais switcher sur un synologie


----------



## papabrandy (21 Juillet 2012)

J'ai reperé un nas synology ds212j, il a 2 baies, est-ce que ca irait ?

Il est marqué compatible time machine, comment cela fonctionne, que dois je configurer sur le nas et sur le mbp ?

merci


----------



## matb22 (21 Juillet 2012)

matb22 a dit:


> J'ai un nas, time machine marche parfaitement et je peux aller avec un pc sur le nas aussi
> 
> Pour un info j'ai un dlink 325...  Mais à l'avenir je vais switcher sur un synologie



je viens de dire une connerie  avec la sortie de moutain il sera peut être possible de faire les sauvegardes time machine ordinateur fermé...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------




papabrandy a dit:


> J'ai reperé un nas synology ds212j, il a 2 baies, est-ce que ca irait ?
> 
> Il est marqué compatible time machine, comment cela fonctionne, que dois je configurer sur le nas et sur le mbp ?
> 
> merci



Oui pas mal mais si ton budget le permet , je suis plus fan du 411j... âpres ça dépend aussi de la taille de tes fichiers à stocker...


----------



## papabrandy (21 Juillet 2012)

à peu près 100 euros de plus pour gagner deux baies...

faut que je recompte mes roupies 

et que je réfléchisse bien au volume de stockage nécessaire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h15 ----------

bon, à priori je n'aurai pas besoin de plus de deux baies

mon stockage sera orienté photo et musique mais pas vraiment vidéo hd

la compatibilité du nas étant validée il reste un doute qui concerne le paramétrage de l'ensemble nas/pc/mbp.

y'a t-il des pièges à éviter?

vous pouvez me dire les pires banalités, je suis preneur de tout puisque je ne sais rien 

merci pour le coup de main


----------

